# Cloud Burst Nicotine Salts



## Spyro (2/8/18)

Has anyone tried out these salts for DIY?

Are they any good? I've just received some in the mail. 
Wondering what would be the highest concentration I could make with out destroying my throat.

Thanks in advance, will post my experiences here also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (2/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (2/8/18)

@Spyro a friend of mine started doing his own mixes using this brand bud and he says it does have a chemical taste even as low as 6mg. He has been mixing for years now so I trust his judgement but everyone does have their own taste. Maybe it wont be as harsh for you!? 
Think Gold nic also has NS.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (2/8/18)

Thanks @Ruwaid Appreciate the feedback! Hope it's not a throw away case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (2/8/18)

Pleasure bud @Spyro let us know how it goes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (2/8/18)

I've tried it out. I get a slight taste of something but nothing out of the ordinary. I'll definitely keep using this. Currently rolling at 50mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb (3/8/18)

Spyro said:


> I've tried it out. I get a slight taste of something but nothing out of the ordinary. I'll definitely keep using this. Currently rolling at 50mg


50?!?!? 

What are you using it in? I stupidly bought some 50mg cubano, but couldn't find a build suitable, so curious to see what works for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro (4/8/18)

craigb said:


> 50?!?!?
> 
> What are you using it in? I stupidly bought some 50mg cubano, but couldn't find a build suitable, so curious to see what works for you.




I've got a little MTL atty that I tried it in. 5 puffs and I can't take any more. So I put some regular NIC back in there and put the 50 in my suorin air. Which is doing really nicely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dog666 (11/10/18)

Eish you need to use lots of concentrate to get decent flavor on all of them

I can honestly say i tried a some nic salts like Gold nic and Cloud corp but Cloud burst currently is the smoothest, The others i find a little too harsh

I make a 50/50 mix with with a 18mg 

I Got Cloudburst Salts at Vape hyper

Reactions: Like 2


----------

